# Rear Spring Question



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello all hopefully someone can help me. I am currently restoring my 1969 GTO and put a s60 rear axle assy in it from Strange Engineering. It was a direct fit in and I planned on using the stock springs and bought new 10" shocks for it. Also I put in new spring insulators upper and lower that were not on my old 10 bolt rear end. When I got everything bolted up I noticed the shock are about 1-1/4" to short from bolting to the frame. I did notice the stance seems to be taller in the rear and I am thinking that the spring perches on the s60 rear end might be in the wrong location with the combination of me adding the spring insulators. To fix the problem I am thinking of getting new springs that are shorter and that will help with the stance of the rear of the car. Does any one have a height measurement of the frame height I can ref mine to and if anyone knows where I can get shorter springs at I would appreciate it. Any other ideas will be helpful as well.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you can get lowering springs from jegs,summitt,and ive even seen it on ebay.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

reference measurements are in the factory service manual. Why are there insulators on both the top and bottom? That is what added the extra height. perches can either in the right place or not, if not, springs would not fit in at all. How do you pick shock lengths? Not usually something one can estimate.


----------

